# Free pen blanks



## norman vandyke (Jun 20, 2015)

Beautiful wood, just full of bug holes. Don't know if anyone can use them or not. Also don't know the species. I'm throwing in a bottle stop sized red oak piece for casting. Just pay shipping and they're yours.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 22, 2015)

Figured I should update this. These are ash now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ash wood? 
Or ashes to ashes we all fall down....


----------



## norman vandyke (Jul 22, 2015)

The second one. Lol. Well they went to the dumpster. If you saw my shop, you'd understand why. Haha! I need to get rid of a lot more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

